#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >     ..

## Mohamed

* !!

   ߿!
            ..
     : "         "                                "   "    . "   "    .
        .
         -        -                    : "                   "      ǡ            .**[/frame]

 ɿ!

	      .
	   ""  "".
	       .
	         .
	   .
	    .
	 ..           .



**:    !!**
 -   :

 :  (:53)  

              ɡ  :

1.         -  -                . 
2.                        "".
3.              ȡ       .
4.     : {  }     ߡ             .
5.                     : {  }       : 
6.   :   ɡ     ѡ      ǡ                ..   ..       !!
7.  :                     ʡ          ϡ                  ! 

 _   !!

        ( :                     ǡ    ɿ! 
 :  ʿ 
:           .
 :         . 
:  ! 
: . 
:  ѡ      .

** :  ʿ!* *

          ȡ  : 
"    ..                             ".
	  :

     :
-	"        ".
-	"        ".

 *   : 
o	    ȡ             .  : "                   "   :              .
o	    ѡ           ߡ     .
o	
*  :                       ȡ    .
*  :         ȡ            .
*   :                         .
*:                      .

 : 

 * : :   :  : *

* : :     : : *

 ..          ѡ     ɡ                     ..   ..    ..          ..           !!
     ǡ           .

                 :        ɡ     ʡ    ߡ     ߡ     :

 :      !

 ..
      !           ! 
     :  ߿ :                      . ..
                 ߡ        ߡ                  : "   ".

     : 
"   !                          " . 
        : "                "2"    ".  ǿ!

   : 
"      :      ".
              : 
"  ".

** !!**
      :
1.	 :
   ɡ           :          .                 :   : 13.      :     .

2.	 :
     ѡ                    .
             ȡ                     ɿ!                  !        ..   !        !      ! 

3.	 :

               ѡ                  ǡ          :
     :    !!          !!

 

  :          ڡ  .  :    (:17)

  :            :        ɡ         ǡ          . 
  :
"            ǡ    ѡ               ".

**   !!**

  :
*        .
*     ( ).
*              .
*          .
*          .

  !

      ȡ  :        ߡ  :     ߡ          ݡ ݿ!
                                               .
            ǡ          ɡ                          .
:     ѡ     : (   :84)

  :      !! 

 .. 
        ߡ   ߡ           ɡ         ɡ           ɡ   ޡ       ޿!        !
     !         ǡ                               ɡ           . 
                   : 
"  "  .
               ߡ      :                       ǡ       Ǻ                   !!      .

  :      . 

                  ȡ             ɡ     . 
                        ǡ              ȡ            ʡ            ǡ                 : 


 ..            .
#	 ..  .
#	 ..              .
#	 ..          .
#	 ..        .
#	 ..                .
#	 ..                            .
#	 ..               ǡ         .
#	 ..                               .
#	 ..                      ӡ       . 

:             ߡ           ӿ!

 !

     :
 :           ǡ              . 
 :                    ڡ                ɡ                  .

  :      
       : 
" " . 
                      ɡ  "  "        ڡ  "  "             ɡ            ɿ!
      : 

 :     ɡ                  .
 :   ڡ            ѡ        .
 :          .
 :            ɡ                   !!
                             !       !!                 !!

  :      ! 

 ..
      !      ɿ!                             ̡                       ǡ                            .

      :                :      .
      :  (7) 
         ǡ            !  :
     :        . 
     :         .
 :         .
 :          .     (  ..  ..    ..  ..   ..   ..   ..    ..    ...)                       .

     :      : "         :          "       : "         :         ".

  :       

         ϡ         ϡ  : :   .
:   .
:     ȡ               ǿ     .
:                        ǡ             ߡ :    ..    ʿ  :           ߡ :    !!    ʿ : "                  ".
            ѿ!
*** *
                     :
"                                    ʡ     ѡ      " .
                   : !! 
                  :      : "        ".  :          .
        : " " 
   : " ".
   : "   ".
  ...    :        ǿ!     ɿ!         ο!
 

       : "                     ǡ    " .        ɡ                .
            ѡ     .    :  
"   !   ѡ      ѡ       " .

 

            ѡ              :
"   "  .
 :
"  " .
     !
              : 

_	 : .
_	  : 
_	 :          
_	 :        
_	 :    ..      ..     
_	 :      ǡ       ʡ     ߡ      .
_	 :            
_	 :  :  
_	 :             
	 :       : "     ǡ   ѡ               " .             : !!           : 
"                                  ȡ      ".

                   ɡ        . 
    : "  !!              "     :                        ".

 .        : "       ѡ               ".

         "          ǡ        ʡ    ѡ        " .  

**  :        !! 

      :
"          !                             " . 
               ɡ        : 
"           " .
    ѡ             ߡ          ѡ           :     :       :
"       " .
                     ǡ        :   ..           . :     .      ǡ       :     ǡ       : !!             :
"           "  .

                          :    ѡ             ʿ :      .        Ͽ :     ϡ                 . :        :


"         " .          !!
  :             :
 (:19)
  :
" :                ".
                    :  ɡ                 :        !  :  .  :          :     :        .
     : 
"  ".
                :
            ʡ             :                            : "   !!        " . 
**
 !!
**
        !!      :               :  ӡ     :
 

     :
"   ͡    ".
                    ǡ                      : "   ".   : "   ". 

**
  :     ! 

              ǡ       :     : 
"                      :                   " .
     ɡ      ǡ                    ߡ                   ǡ          ɡ         . 

         : 

"                                      " . 
  :    ʡ      ʡ      . 
            :
  : "            ӡ    :   ǿ       :  ..              :                  " .
:            ɡ                         .

*** *
          ѡ                           ǡ                  .

** :       !!* *
    ɡ    :      ɡ            :           :    ..      .    .                      :     ..       .      : "    ǿ : . :          .
              :         : "                   " .

             :

@	                .
@	       ʺ         :  ɡ        ɡ        "  "        " " .
     ɡ             ɡ                  .
         :  
"            ".

   !!

                  ǡ          :    ..             :    ǿ :  :        : . :     ǿ  :  ... .
     :                   :         :  .
           ڡ              . 

**  !!**
     ʡ   :       ߡ :    !!  : ǿ :         .
                 Ͽ!  ..             ɡ    ʡ       ..   .

**   :     !!**

 ..             ϡ              : "           (2)           (3) " 
 ...              ^.   :      :         :    !!     ǡ     ݡ    ѡ  :                         .
        :    :    : "           "                  !

**:  !!**
 ..    ..
1.	         .
2.	         .
3.	     . 
4.	    .
5.	  ʡ    .
6.	         .
7.	    .
8.	          .
9.	             .  
10.	        .
  ..
   .. 
     :   ޿ : 
"                  : { } [  : 20 ] ".           .


 

    ɡ    ..    :
:             .
:     ..      .
:   !
:  .
:    ؿ!
:      .
:    ʿ!
:    .
:    :           !
  :    ..           .
:  ..    ɿ
:   !!
 :     !         ɡ   .*
See More:    ..

----------

